# Muskegon Lake Spoonpluggers outing



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

This is not a M-S outing, but you are welcome to stop by and learn what the Spoonpluggers are about.

FISHERMANS LANDING CAMPGROUND ON MUSKEGON LAKE OUTING ACTIVITIES

----The Hospitality Tent will be the center for evening chalkboard structure sessions, fishing reports, video viewing, lake maps, and fishing talk in general. Terry Veltings Rolling Tackle Shop will be available to sell Spoonplugging equipment.

----The Saturday night meal will be held at 6:00PM at the Pavillion July 23. This is the big social event. All are encouraged to attend. Mike and Nyann Dordan will again plan and coordinate this popular and delicious meal.

----Evening sessions will begin at 8:00PM at the Hospitality Tent. Thursday is the official Spoonplugging Study Group meeting. To help those from out of town, we will go over local lake conditions, water color, reports, and locations. We will also show a recent video of John and Debbie Bales casting the Detroit River for smallmouth bass (and catching walleye!).

----Friday evening at 8:00PM we will have fishing reports and chalkboard sessions.

----Saturday evening at 8:00PM Brent Robbins will lead a question and answer session on Bucks material. Prepare your mindwe are expected to know it!!

Call 231-726-6100 for campground reservations. Attend all days, or just stop by for an evening session or two. If you have questions, call Chase Klinesteker at 616-949-8665 or E-Mail [email protected]


----------

